# NFL ticket rumor 12/11/02



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/tech/georgemannes/10058119.html


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I hate exclusive packages!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Link won't post but it is official now.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Luckily I can watch my putrid Lions on my locals


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Here's a link.

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/021211/110245_1.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I can't believe Charlie won't pony up the $$$ for NFL - look how much he saved on SPOT.

Five years is a LONG time - too long in business.

Sports freaks are a very important segment of DBS subs - why give the competition a leg up?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm sure DTV and the NFL had a deal reached before the merger breakup. Plus Charlie doesn't want to pay the long tooth.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Guess we know where the 600 million buck termination fee went


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I jsut noticed that it is exclusive on SATELLITE through 2007 but it can be sold to CABLE in 2005. This amkes sense in an odd way.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

And this is surprise how ?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I bet the cost to D* is enormous!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*sigh*.....I'm disappointed by this news.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think anyone ever characterized it as a surprise. But even expected events get reported.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Any news on MLB EI? Any chance Dish will offer EI this coming season?


----------



## kornkid81 (Jun 11, 2002)

Im just thankfull we got multi-year agrments with the NBA and NHl. But since echostar payed the $600million dollars to huges, I think well be hearing a new excuse as to why we cant have any new ppv sprots services.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No EI announcement. On caht he spoke positively but many cable systems (and DTV) are signing up subs now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Can't the NFL see the recent trend in DBS subs leaning toward DISH?

Sure GMH has 11 million subs to DISH's 7 million but if I were the NFL I'd be exclusive to DBS not just one DBS provider.

I like football ... but I get enough with my local game (PATS) plus the ESPN Sunday Night Game and ABC MNF.

If I ever go DBS, I'm going with DISH.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> DIRECTV will continue to have exclusive satellite television rights to NFL SUNDAY TICKET through 2007 and exclusive multichannel television rights through 2005.


I'm confused, so what does this mean?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> 
> *Sure GMH has 11 million subs to DISH's 7 million but if I were the NFL I'd be exclusive to DBS not just one DBS provider.
> *


I think Dish is now at 8 million subs according to the Charlie Chat on Monday. They hit 8 million sometime in November.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

The cost of the deal was reported to be $2 Billion for the 5 years. At $400 Million/year that is approximately a threefold rights increase. Here's a link to a detailed, very interesting transcript of a media teleconference held today by NFL Commissioner Tagliabue and other parties to the deal.

http://www.tvbarn.com/ticker/archives/2002_12_11.html#007429


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

john, it means that DTV has ponied up a LOT of samolias for what is generally considered a damaged property, post-salary cap-NONE of the teams playing today rate the cost the NFL dictated DTV to spend on this, and i think the joke will ultimately be on DTV when all is said and done...charlie's not missing out on this at all...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone notice that in the press release the package is describe as including all *OUT OF MARKET* NFL games?

Not that this hasn't been discussed before, as the situation exists in Seattle and Pittsburgh already, but this looks to be confirmation that locally broadcast games will be blacked out in succeeding years. Mind you, that's not just your local _team_, but *all* of the games that are broadcast in your area by CBS & FOX.

This is going to cause major problems with stations leaving blowouts, and games going into overtime.

NFL, Directv extend deal five years


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

I think it is the same package and agreement as before.... I'm sure Directv knows if half the games are blacked out that the fans will not buy the package.... My guess would be it is the same agreement.... But anything is possible...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *john, it means that DTV has ponied up a LOT of samolias for what is generally considered a damaged property, post-salary cap-NONE of the teams playing today rate the cost the NFL dictated DTV to spend on this, and i think the joke will ultimately be on DTV when all is said and done...charlie's not missing out on this at all... *


Please, all the revenue from the bars and people like me more than make up for it. If they didn't have it I'd have cable. I'm sure there are millions who feel the same way.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They just received a check for 1.5 years of that contract.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Please, all the revenue from the bars and people like me more than make up for it. If they didn't have it I'd have cable. I'm sure there are millions who feel the same way. *


At $200 per subscriber they would only need 2M of the 11M to roughly break even (not including any admin costs, the cost to transmit or advertise).

The last I read the subscriber # was only in the 100's of thousands and a good portion of that is first time DTV customers who get the special (aka subsidized) deal.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

The press release said 1.4 million NFLST subs.


----------

